# Neuer Monitor, 60 vs. 144Hz und mehr



## Bulo22 (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, der folgende Punkte erfüllen soll:

- 1080p
-  24" Diagonale
- IPS oder TN ist egal
- Anschluss für HDMI oder Displayport
- 60Hz oder mehr? Ich spiele zwar hauptsächlich Shooter, 144Hz klingen auch nett, aber der Aufpreis im Vergleich zu 60Hz-Monitoren ist dennoch deftig. Oder sind die 144Hz wirklich so unschlagbar gut, dass sich der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt? Derzeitig habe ich einen 100€-Schirm von Samsung, mit dem mich zwar die Helligkeit und die blassen Farben stören, jedoch nehme ich kein Tearing o.ä. wahr. Mit 144Hz habe ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen gemacht, daher hoffe ich da auf eure Einschätzung. In diversen anderen Foren sagen viele, dass 144Hz sehr angenehm sind, andere merken wiederum keinen Unterschied.  Ich gebe auch gern Geld für PC-Komponenten aus, aber 150€ (siehe unten) für einen guten 60Hz-Monitor im Vergleich zu  250-300€ für einen mit 144Hz sind dann doch eine Ansage)
- kein Acer!

Hier im Forum wird der Dell U2424H in allerhöchsten Tönen gelobt, 8ms@60Hz klingen aber langsam (ja, ich weiß, dass das Bild ohnehin nur alle 16,7ms aktualisiert wird, dennoch erscheinen mir die 8ms hoch). Optisch ein wirklich Blickfang, aber wohl nicht die erste Wahl für Shooter? Hier spricht mich der dünne Rand an, der vor allem bei einem zweiten Monitor sehr vorteilhaft ist. Preislich aber schon sehr hart an der Grenze.

Ansonsten habe ich sehr viel Positives zum BenQ GL2450HM gelesen, vor allem Senseye 3 soll das Arbeiten angenehm machen, auch der Preis sagt mir zu. Oder gibt es noch bessere und brauchbarere Modelle)?

Falls es relevant ist: im PC werkelt eine Asus Strix GTX980.

Grüße und danke


----------



## Lowmotion (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neues Monitor, 60 vs. 144Hz und mehr*

Wenn da jemand irgendwas an Bildschirmen kauft, dann ist er immer zufrieden, da die Qualität hoch ist. Daher kann man Bildschirme auch gebraucht kaufen. Sie halten einfach sehr lange.

Ein PC auf 60 hz fühlt sich defekt an. Mit 120hz ist der PC schon auf dem Desktop flüssiger. Dazu gibt es Spielerein wie Videos auf 120hz hochrechnen lassen.

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Qnix 2710 auf 120hz und mit dem Benq XL2411t auf 120hz. Der Benq hat mehr Schärfe und ist ab Werk besser kalibriert, aber nun ist mir 24" einfach zu klein.

Displayport ist Pflicht.


----------



## hardware-check (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neues Monitor, 60 vs. 144Hz und mehr*

ja also wenn dann von asus oder benq sind glaub ich die besten die man mit 120 oder 144 hz kriegen kann einfach ma auf asus oder benq gehen und gugen steht meistens dann sch da obs nu 144 oder 120 hz sind.also ich tendiere auf 120 hz mehr  brauch die welt ni aba achte auf die reaktions zeit sollte schon zwischen 1-4 ms liegen


----------



## PiDabbelju (11. Juli 2015)

Wieso ist Displayport Pflicht Lowmotion? @TE: Ich finde der Unterschied ist schon ganz schön krass, habe seit gestern den LG 24GM77, einer der besten 144Hz 1080P Monitore und dazu noch sehr günstig (Testurteil von Prad ist "sehr gut"). Ich habe den Unterschied wirklich schon am Mauszeiger direkt gesehen und die erste Runde BF3 hat mich ebenso sofort umgehauen. Man kann viel besser reagieren, zielen, es gibt überhaupt gar keine Schlieren mehr und es fühlt sich viel flüssiger an. Ich kann es nur dringenstens empfehlen!


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2015)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Wieso ist Displayport Pflicht Lowmotion? @TE: Ich finde der Unterschied ist schon ganz schön krass, habe seit gestern den LG 24GM77, einer der besten 144Hz 1080P Monitore und dazu noch sehr günstig (Testurteil von Prad ist "sehr gut"). Ich habe den Unterschied wirklich schon am Mauszeiger direkt gesehen und die erste Runde BF3 hat mich ebenso sofort umgehauen. Man kann viel besser reagieren, zielen, es gibt überhaupt gar keine Schlieren mehr und es fühlt sich viel flüssiger an. Ich kann es nur dringenstens empfehlen!



den will ich mir auch kaufen, aner ist das TN panel nicht veraltet? lohnt sich der monitor auch für spiele wie diablo3 oder nicht schnell shooter? das wäre meine frage. und nochwas, kann man den auch auch 60Hz runterstellen, da die grafikkarte ja auch 144fps schaffen muss, nur wenn sies irgendwann nichmehr packt, kann man dann auch dem 144hz wieder 60hz einstellen?


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2015)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Wieso ist Displayport Pflicht Lowmotion? @TE: Ich finde der Unterschied ist schon ganz schön krass, habe seit gestern den LG 24GM77, einer der besten 144Hz 1080P Monitore und dazu noch sehr günstig (Testurteil von Prad ist "sehr gut"). Ich habe den Unterschied wirklich schon am Mauszeiger direkt gesehen und die erste Runde BF3 hat mich ebenso sofort umgehauen. Man kann viel besser reagieren, zielen, es gibt überhaupt gar keine Schlieren mehr und es fühlt sich viel flüssiger an. Ich kann es nur dringenstens empfehlen!



den will ich mir auch kaufen, aber ist das TN panel nicht veraltet? lohnt sich der monitor auch für spiele wie diablo3 oder nicht schnell shooter? das wäre meine frage. und nochwas, kann man den auch auch 60Hz runterstellen, da die grafikkarte ja auch 144fps schaffen muss, nur wenn sies irgendwann nichmehr packt, kann man dann auch dem 144hz wieder 60hz einstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> den will ich mir auch kaufen, aber ist das TN panel nicht veraltet? lohnt sich der monitor auch für spiele wie diablo3 oder nicht schnell shooter? das wäre meine frage. und nochwas, kann man den auch auch 60Hz runterstellen, da die grafikkarte ja auch 144fps schaffen muss, nur wenn sies irgendwann nichmehr packt, kann man dann auch dem 144hz wieder 60hz einstellen?


Wer hat eigentlich den Unsinn verbreitet, dass man 144fps schaffen muss?
Es reichen auch deutlich weniger fps und das Bild ist immer sehr flüssig.


----------



## Bulo22 (12. Juli 2015)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Wieso ist Displayport Pflicht Lowmotion? @TE: Ich finde der Unterschied ist schon ganz schön krass, habe seit gestern den LG 24GM77, einer der besten 144Hz 1080P Monitore und dazu noch sehr günstig (Testurteil von Prad ist "sehr gut"). Ich habe den Unterschied wirklich schon am Mauszeiger direkt gesehen und die erste Runde BF3 hat mich ebenso sofort umgehauen. Man kann viel besser reagieren, zielen, es gibt überhaupt gar keine Schlieren mehr und es fühlt sich viel flüssiger an. Ich kann es nur dringenstens empfehlen!



Ob Displayport oder HDMI ist mir dann im Endeffekt egal, einer der beiden Anschlüsse wird aber auf jeden Fall benötigt. 

Den 24GM77 hatte ich auch schon im Auge, irgendwie schreckt mich aber der Preis ab. Mein 2. Bildschirm von Samsung (24", 60Hz) hat zwar vor 4 Jahren auch knapp 300€ gekostet und er funktioniert auch heute noch hervorragend, aber der spürbare Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144Hz will mir im Verhältnis zum Aufpreis (fast das Doppelte) irgendwie nicht vernünftig erscheinen. Hast du dir den Bildschirm vorher irgendwo in einem Elektromarkt angesehen oder einfach bestellt und ausprobiert?


----------



## PiDabbelju (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe einfach bestellt, da ich vorher schon einen LG TN für gerademal 99€ hatte und auch der hat mich von der Bildqualität nicht emttäuscht. Dazu waren dann die Testberichte noch so gut ^^ Günstiger als irgendwo bei 240€ meine ich bekommst du auch kein 144Hz bei 1080P, für 20€ mehr gibt es dann aber eben schon einen der besten mit dem LG (der einzige bessere kostet 100€ mehr). Klar, der Aufpreis ist hoch aber jeder Zweifel war bei mir spätestens nach der ersten Runde BF verschwunden  Noch dazu muss man sagen: Du kannst für 144Hz nur DVI-D oder Displayport verwenden, HDMI geht nicht. @Jom: Was ist bei 144Hz der Unterschied zwischen DVI und Displayport?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

In FHD nur dass du ein Audiosignal mit überträgst.


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich den Unsinn verbreitet, dass man 144fps schaffen muss?
> Es reichen auch deutlich weniger fps und das Bild ist immer sehr flüssig.



ich weiss es ja nicht, deshlab frage ich. dachte nur um alles optimal zu haben sollte man mehr fps haben als Hz am monitor. in CS:go zb bei 144Hz auch über 144Fps. aber belehrt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Warum soll man mehr haben?
Ein 144Hz Monitor kann eh nur 144fps maximal darstellen.
Optimal wären halt 144fps, aber kein muss.
Ich persönlich versuche so bei 100fps+ zu liegen, aber auch weniger reichen den meisten Leuten völlig aus.


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll man mehr haben?
> Ein 144Hz Monitor kann eh nur 144fps maximal darstellen.
> Optimal wären halt 144fps, aber kein muss.
> Ich persönlich versuche so bei 100fps+ zu liegen, aber auch weniger reichen den meisten Leuten völlig aus.



das ist ja meine frage, nehmen wir mal an ich spiele irgendwann ein spiel, schaffe aber nurnoch grade so 50fps. ist der 144Hz dann immernoch besser als der 60Hz? es geht mir drum, weil man nen monitor meist länger hat als ne graka oder so. und bei 60Hz brauch ich keine 200fps, aber bei 144Hz wären mehr fps ja besser, aber diese immer zu bekommen bedarf im endeffekt immer einer starken graka. also müsste man ja auch immer mehr in die graka investieren, da man auch mehr fps bekommen will.

oder kann man den 144Hz auch auf 120Hz oder sogar auf 60Hz laufen lassen?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Bei 144Hz brauchst du auch keine 200fps.
Und einen 144Hz Monitor auf 60Hz stellen ist sinnlos.
Wenn du mal nur 50fps hast, gehst du halt mit den Einstellungen leicht runter und schon hast du wieder mehr fps.
Es müssen nicht immer ultra Details sein.


----------



## Aerni (12. Juli 2015)

ok danke für die info.


----------



## Bulo22 (12. Juli 2015)

Mal angenommen ich würde mich für den Dell U2414H entscheiden (vor allem wegen dem dünnen Rand): kann jemand hier was zu dessen Spieletauglichkeit (FPS) sagen? Gibt es hierbei Probleme oder nicht? Wenn mein alter Samsung-Monitor nicht mehr mitmacht würde ich mir den gleichen Monitor nochmals kaufen (Dualmonitor-Setup mit 2 gleichen Exemplaren) und würde eben vom schmalen Rand profitieren.

EDIT: irgendwie wird mir der LG 24HM77 immer sympathischer, in den Reviews kommt der wirklich gut weg. Ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Reviews lesen und den dann ggf. zum Testen bestellen. Schlimmstenfalls sende ich ihn zurück und lege mir den Dell zu.

Danke


----------



## Bulo22 (12. Juli 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich den 24GM77 bestellt habe, da ich den "144Hz-Effekt" auch erleben möchte.  
Für den Zweitmonitor genügen ja 60Hz, von daher sollte das schon passen. Sollte mir der LG nicht zusagen geht er schlimmstenfalls wieder zurück (falls die Reviews aber stimmen sollte das ohnehin keine Option sein ).

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich hab den Test noch nicht gemacht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn du ein 60hz neben einem 144 laufen lässt, dir ziemlich bald übel warden könnte mit dem 60hz.. Im gg zum neuen wird das flimmern wie sau.... Sind auch nicht alle gleich empfindlich natürlich... siehst du ja wenns kommt


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Wieso soll der 60Hz Monitor flimmern?


----------



## Bulo22 (14. Juli 2015)

Flimmern kommt eher von PWM, während viele Monitore DC-Dimming verwenden (sogar mein Samsung-Monitor (S22D300H), der vor einem Jahr 99€ gekostet hat und den ich jetzt verkaufen möchte ) und überhaupt nicht flimmern. Als Zweitmonitor reicht ein normaler mit 60Hz auf alle Fälle aus.

Der LG ist übrigens heute gekommen, erster Eindruck (Haptik, Verarbeitung,...) sehr gut, das erwarte ich aber auch bei dem Preis. Den Wow-Effektt mit 144Hz am Desktop kann ich aber *nicht* bestätigen. Der Monitor ist natürlich mittels Displayport direkt an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, zum Spielen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme mal, dass du ihn auf 144Hz gestellt hast?


----------



## PiDabbelju (14. Juli 2015)

Die 144Hz musst du im Grafiktreiber selbst einstellen und auch in (fast) jedem Spiel. Hat mich nämlich auch erst enttäuscht bis ich rausfand, dass der nur auf 60Hz lief


----------



## Bulo22 (14. Juli 2015)

Werden die 144Hz nicht aktiviert, wenn man eines der Gaming-Profile aktiviert?

Den Treiber von der CD habe ich installiert. Im Nvidia Control Panel sind auch 144Hz eingestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Dann sollte er auch mit 144Hz laufen, kann man ja mit nem einfachen Mauszeigertest kontrollieren.


----------



## Bulo22 (14. Juli 2015)

Abgesehen davon habe ich jetzt ein permanent leuchtendes grünes Pixel. Mal sehen, ob das mit UDPixel weggeht, ansonsten werde ich ihn wohl zurücksenden müssen...


----------



## Bulo22 (24. Juli 2015)

Da der Händler, bei dem ich meinen defekten 24GM77 bestellt habe nun kein Austauschexemplar mehr hat muss ich mich wohl nach einer Alternative umsehen.

Zusammengefasst suche ich einen 24" großen 144Hz-Monitor mit 1080p bis 300€. Ich bin für alle Firmen außer Asus und Acer offen. 
Gefunden habe ich noch den iiyama ProLite GB2488HSU, ansonsten scheint es nicht allzu viel Auswahl zu geben, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Doch, AOC G2460P.
Der war aber nicht flimmerfrei. 
Den Iiyama fand ich nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Bulo22 (24. Juli 2015)

Mh, flimmerfrei hätte ich schon gern. Was hat dich am GB2488HSU gestört?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Schlechter Kontrast mit Abweichung in der oberen und unteren Hälfte, das gleiche bei der Farbe.
Insgesamt war das Bild nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Bulo22 (24. Juli 2015)

Der BenQ XL2411Z scheint ganz interessant zu sein und ein gutes Bild bieten (spätestens nach manueller Konfiguration bzw. mit ICC-Profilen). Ansonsten 144Hz, 280€, flicker-free, viele Extras zur Bildeinstellung und höhenverstellbar inkl. Pivot. Ich glaube, dass das eine ganz vernünftige Wahl werden könnte. Einzigesd Manko ist die Gehäuseoptik, aber damit könnte ich dann auch leben.


----------



## Bulo22 (31. Juli 2015)

So, ich will mich noch ein letztes Mal melden. 

Ich habe heute meinen neuen LG 24GM77 erhalten (bei einem anderen Händler bestellt als den ersten) und bin nun wunschlos glücklich: keine toten Pixel, keine Probleme, nichts. Der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144Hz ist auch deutlich ersichtlich, das habe ich zuerst gar nicht so wahrgenommen. Meine Warterei hat sich also auf alle Fälle ausgezahlt und ich bin froh, dass ich mich für den LG entschieden habe.

*Zusammengefasst bzw. tl;dr:* klare Kaufempfehlung für den 24GM77 und eine klare Empfehlung für 144Hz.


----------



## Venom89 (31. Juli 2015)

Ja 144Hz sind schon was feines. Man gewöhnt sich so schnell daran. Ich glaube ich könnte nie wieder zurück zu 60Hz


----------



## Jobsti84 (3. August 2015)

Dass die Maus verwaschen wird, liegt doch eher an der Reaktionszeit.
Aber wenn wir die Maus extrem schnell bewegen, sehen wir bei 144Hz z.B. nur nur noch 3 Mauszeiger, anstatt 7 Stück 
Aber auch beim schnellen verschieben von Fenstern mit Textinhalt kann man die 144Hz gut erkennen, 
mir persönlich ist es den Aufpreis zu 144Hz nicht wert.

Flimmern von TFTs kenne ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich mit CRTs aufgewachsen bin 
Das Geflicker gibt's wohl, wie ich das nachlese, aber auch eher ab LED, denn die alte Beleuchtung bei der ersten TFTs konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren,
davon habe ich aber auch nur noch einen alten Samsung im Einsatz, der Sprung von den alten auf die Aktuellen, ist aber schon gewaltig was
Helligkeit, Farben, Ausleuchtung und vor allem Speed angeht.
Am uralten 15" TFT hier neben mir, wird eine bewege Maus eigentlich nur als Brei angezeigt 
Vor mir habe ich jetzt gerade einen BenQ G2420HDBL, der auch recht lahm ist, steigt man davon auf 144Hz um, ist klar, dass das Welten sind,
der wesentlich neuere, dafür aber dennoch güntigere 24" LED HannsG (vor'm Jahr 95,-) im Büro, ist da wesentlich flotter und wie ich finde auch besser vom Bild.

Bis auf einen HansG, habe ich eigentlich auch nur Monitore ab der 150-350€ Preisklasse (jedenfalls die, die ich selbst kaufe), zuletzt den 21:9 LG am Hauptrechner,
der aber auch "nur" 60Hz aufweist, dank Freesync aber extrem smooth wirkt in Games.
Meine Schmerzgrenze für einen wirklich guten Monitor liegt bei 600,-, hier muss es aber schon 34" Curved IPS mit Freesync sein,
mehr bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben als nicht Grafiker/Photoshoppler.

Leicht OT: 
Was mir aber sehr gut gefällt, sind Videoaufnahmen mit 60fps anstatt 30 oder gar 24, das wirkt einfach viel smoother, gerade bei Gamevideos von Shootern.
Eine Erhöhung der fps bringt allerdings nix mehr, höchstens, falls man sauberes Slomo möchte.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2015)

Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir die Maus extrem schnell bewegen, sehen wir bei 144Hz z.B. nur nur noch 3 Mauszeiger, anstatt 7 Stück


Nein, das ist genau anders herum.


----------

